# fdny ems physical on 3/30/13



## JPat86 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hey guys! Did anyone take the physical agility test with me this past Saturday? I went at 8am. I was one of about 15 girls that showed up.


----------



## Zel2013 (May 14, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Hey guys! Did anyone take the physical agility test with me this past Saturday? I went at 8am. I was one of about 15 girls that showed up.



Anyone here took tge FDNY EMT Agility test recently? Im taking mines this sunday may 19,2013 anyone could give me an advice or tips. Im really scared n nervous thay i might not pass cuz i just had a baby via c section 4months ago n i tryna do excersice recently but i feel its not enough..anyone could help me? Thank you so much.


----------



## JPat86 (May 14, 2013)

Zel2013 said:


> Anyone here took tge FDNY EMT Agility test recently? Im taking mines this sunday may 19,2013 anyone could give me an advice or tips. Im really scared n nervous thay i might not pass cuz i just had a baby via c section 4months ago n i tryna do excersice recently but i feel its not enough..anyone could help me? Thank you so much.



Yes! First off is like to say congratulations!! Secondly, I have a little girl via c-section too! What I did was the day I got my letter I immediately got a membership to a gym with a stairmaster and went every day to condition my body. I went and did 5 minutes with nothing but myself at 60steps per minute... Then like every 2 days I started to hold free weights unroll the last 3 days before the test I held 2 20lb weights and practiced the "test" which consists of 1 minute warm.up... You come off and rest for 45 seconds and then you immediately go back on for 3 minutes and 2 seconds...
 My advice is either....... If you honestly feel you are NOT ready... Call and reschedule and go out there and do what I did!! If you do feel your ready. During the test lean slightly forward with your thumbs and hands crossed over the vest straps pulling it forward so the weight is off your chest so you can breath better... I'm starting the academy this June... I failed twice back in 2007, one because it was my first time and I dis not know what to expect and the second time I weighed 220lbs and I ended up fainting during the test. I came back this time around at 145lbs and practiced and made it... They give you 2 chances... If you fail once you come back in 3 months and try again... If you fail a second time you must wait until you recertify in order to be qualified for the agility test again..... Best of luck to you.. keep us posted..


----------



## Zel2013 (May 14, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Yes! First off is like to say congratulations!! Secondly, I have a little girl via c-section too! What I did was the day I got my letter I immediately got a membership to a gym with a stairmaster and went every day to condition my body. I went and did 5 minutes with nothing but myself at 60steps per minute... Then like every 2 days I started to hold free weights unroll the last 3 days before the test I held 2 20lb weights and practiced the "test" which consists of 1 minute warm.up... You come off and rest for 45 seconds and then you immediately go back on for 3 minutes and 2 seconds...
> My advice is either....... If you honestly feel you are NOT ready... Call and reschedule and go out there and do what I did!! If you do feel your ready. During the test lean slightly forward with your thumbs and hands crossed over the vest straps pulling it forward so the weight is off your chest so you can breath better... I'm starting the academy this June... I failed twice back in 2007, one because it was my first time and I dis not know what to expect and the second time I weighed 220lbs and I ended up fainting during the test. I came back this time around at 145lbs and practiced and made it... They give you 2 chances... If you fail once you come back in 3 months and try again... If you fail a second time you must wait until you recertify in order to be qualified for the agility test again..... Best of luck to you.. keep us posted..



Omg thank you so much for your reply. Yes this is the second time they reschedule it cuz iwas supposed to take rhe agility test the date u took it cuz i was signed for exam #2004 but that time i was still pregnant. But yea i try to exercise also would it affect my height cuz im only 5 Ft even and im really short lol


----------



## Zel2013 (May 14, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Yes! First off is like to say congratulations!! Secondly, I have a little girl via c-section too! What I did was the day I got my letter I immediately got a membership to a gym with a stairmaster and went every day to condition my body. I went and did 5 minutes with nothing but myself at 60steps per minute... Then like every 2 days I started to hold free weights unroll the last 3 days before the test I held 2 20lb weights and practiced the "test" which consists of 1 minute warm.up... You come off and rest for 45 seconds and then you immediately go back on for 3 minutes and 2 seconds...
> My advice is either....... If you honestly feel you are NOT ready... Call and reschedule and go out there and do what I did!! If you do feel your ready. During the test lean slightly forward with your thumbs and hands crossed over the vest straps pulling it forward so the weight is off your chest so you can breath better... I'm starting the academy this June... I failed twice back in 2007, one because it was my first time and I dis not know what to expect and the second time I weighed 220lbs and I ended up fainting during the test. I came back this time around at 145lbs and practiced and made it... They give you 2 chances... If you fail once you come back in 3 months and try again... If you fail a second time you must wait until you recertify in order to be qualified for the agility test again..... Best of luck to you.. keep us posted..



And Congratulations to you as well.  I hope i pass it i'm really nervous lol how many people took the agility test with you?


----------



## JPat86 (May 14, 2013)

Zel2013 said:


> And Congratulations to you as well.  I hope i pass it i'm really nervous lol how many people took the agility test with you?




Out of 150 only 40 passed. What's your list number? I was told they are rushing this list through and pushing women through faster due to EEO


----------



## Zel2013 (May 17, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Out of 150 only 40 passed. What's your list number? I was told they are rushing this list through and pushing women through faster due to EEO



Mines it says 101


----------



## Zel2013 (May 17, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Out of 150 only 40 passed. What's your list number? I was told they are rushing this list through and pushing women through faster due to EEO



What's EEO?


----------



## JPat86 (May 17, 2013)

Zel2013 said:


> What's EEO?



EEO Equal Employment Opportunity. Where they have an even amount  of women and men hence why they are pushing women through faster because more men apply than women.


----------



## Zel2013 (May 17, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> EEO Equal Employment Opportunity. Where they have an even amount  of women and men hence why they are pushing women through faster because more men apply than women.



Oh wow i didnt know that lol thank you so much for all the info


----------



## JPat86 (May 17, 2013)

Zel2013 said:


> Oh wow i didnt know that lol thank you so much for all the info





Anytime! Best of luck to.you! If you have anymore questions dont hesitate to message me!


----------



## Zel2013 (May 17, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Anytime! Best of luck to.you! If you have anymore questions dont hesitate to message me!



Thank you so much. You are so nice and God Bless You


----------



## JPat86 (May 18, 2013)

Thank you  God bless you as well. Best wishes and gods blessings for your hiring process


----------



## Zel2013 (May 18, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Thank you  God bless you as well. Best wishes and gods blessings for your hiring process



I have questioon wat do i need to wear when i do the agility test. Omg im so freakin nervous . How long does it take again?


----------



## NYMedic828 (May 18, 2013)

Zel2013 said:


> I have questioon wat do i need to wear when i do the agility test. Omg im so freakin nervous . How long does it take again?



That test is so unbelievably easy...


----------



## Zel2013 (May 18, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> That test is so unbelievably easy...



I hope it is lol i try to do lil work outs cuz i just had a baby via c section 4 months ago. I hope i pass cuz i really wanted to join the FDNY EMS.


----------



## JPat86 (May 19, 2013)

Zel2013 said:


> I hope it is lol i try to do lil work outs cuz i just had a baby via c section 4 months ago. I hope i pass cuz i really wanted to join the FDNY EMS.



Wear light clothing... Good shoes!! I wore a Tank top and spandex 3 quarter leggings and new sneakers I broke in a week before at the gym.


----------



## Zel2013 (May 19, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Wear light clothing... Good shoes!! I wore a Tank top and spandex 3 quarter leggings and new sneakers I broke in a week before at the gym.



Oh okay.  Ima wear a shirt n sweats. I dont need to do push ups or runnibg right? Omg im sp freakin nervous


----------



## JPat86 (May 19, 2013)

Zel2013 said:


> Oh okay.  Ima wear a shirt n sweats. I dont need to do push ups or runnibg right? Omg im sp freakin nervous



Don't psych yourself out now...when you get there and your waiting in line your going to be freaking out like me lol just take deep breaths.... Count to ten breathing in and out... Tell yourself "you got this" and you'll be good


----------



## NYMedic828 (May 19, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Don't psych yourself out now...when you get there and your waiting in line your going to be freaking out like me lol just take deep breaths.... Count to ten breathing in and out... Tell yourself "you got this" and you'll be good



I had to retake the firefighter stairmaster test because I was so nervous my heartrate exceeded the limit. (Dont worry EMS test has no heartrate limit)


----------



## Zel2013 (May 19, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Don't psych yourself out now...when you get there and your waiting in line your going to be freaking out like me lol just take deep breaths.... Count to ten breathing in and out... Tell yourself "you got this" and you'll be good



Dang girl i literally freaked out n my pulse is so damn fast i tried relaxing but i just cant n i did the warm up of stair master n i told myself then almost into 3 minutes my legs gave up n i really pushed myself but i couldnt breath n i end up holding the rails they called the medics n they checked my blood pressure n it was sky rocketting im not even lying i saw it was 158/90 n they keep asking if how i feel i told them im outa breath.  Man it was embarassing that i failed it. Im so pist at myself.


----------



## Zel2013 (May 19, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> I had to retake the firefighter stairmaster test because I was so nervous my heartrate exceeded the limit. (Dont worry EMS test has no heartrate limit)



Omg same thing happened to me today i just couldnt calm myself and i almost got the 3 minutes but then my legs gave out then i was out if breath and ebverything looked dark all i remember is they called the medics man it was crazy n embarassing


----------



## NYMedic828 (May 19, 2013)

Zel2013 said:


> Omg same thing happened to me today i just couldnt calm myself and i almost got the 3 minutes but then my legs gave out then i was out if breath and ebverything looked dark all i remember is they called the medics man it was crazy n embarassing



I was only over by 3 beats. The guys who pass the first time around are usually cardio freaks. Sounds more like you had a legitimate panic attack.

Do you get to retest?

The retest for fire is a 3 minute warmup, 5 minute rest, 8 minutes with a 50lb vest.


----------



## Zel2013 (May 21, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> I was only over by 3 beats. The guys who pass the first time around are usually cardio freaks. Sounds more like you had a legitimate panic attack.
> 
> Do you get to retest?
> 
> The retest for fire is a 3 minute warmup, 5 minute rest, 8 minutes with a 50lb vest.



Ha!yeah lol and damn! Thats so crazy!!! They like double it the second time around huh


----------



## JPat86 (May 24, 2013)

Zel2013 said:


> Ha!yeah lol and damn! Thats so crazy!!! They like double it the second time around huh




Don't beat yourself up over it... Ypu tried your best.. now what you need to do is before you go for your retest get a membership to a gym that has the stairmaster and start conditioning yourself for it... I believe in you!!


----------



## Emt11356 (Jun 16, 2013)

Ok same thing happen to me I had 30 sec to go and my legs got heavy. I couldn't catch my breath. I hope I get a second chance. I really want to do this..


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 16, 2013)

Wait...what all does this test entail? All I'm seeing is X minutes on a stair master with a weight vest...am I missing something?


----------



## Emt11356 (Jun 16, 2013)

Ok it's the fdny physical agility test the vest is 40 pound the stair is 1 min warm up with a 45 sec rest then the actual test is 3min 2 sec. I had 30 sec left before my legs gave out.


----------



## EmtMacho (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi guys I'm new here(great site). My physical is set for this Sunday but last Friday I had to go to the ER and have emergency surgery to have my gallbladder removed. I feeling pretty good but my doctor advise nothing over ten pounds for at least a week. I really want this job and I feel if I reschedule it I will never have another shot. Do you guys know if I'll be push back for next year if I do that?


----------



## Bchen0502 (Jun 19, 2013)

You can probably defer, call the FDNY Recruitment office and let them know your situation so they don't think that you're just a no show. Whats your list no# ?


----------



## EmtMacho (Jun 19, 2013)

553


----------



## JPat86 (Jun 19, 2013)

EmtMacho said:


> Hi guys I'm new here(great site). My physical is set for this Sunday but last Friday I had to go to the ER and have emergency surgery to have my gallbladder removed. I feeling pretty good but my doctor advise nothing over ten pounds for at least a week. I really want this job and I feel if I reschedule it I will never have another shot. Do you guys know if I'll be push back for next year if I do that?


Reschedule! God forbid down the road something happens! Reschedule for the following weekend! If you want this that bad, you will do what's best for YOU. You don't want to push yourself through something and end up hurting yourself and then being forced to getting disqualified.


----------



## Fsanacore (Oct 9, 2013)

EmtMacho said:


> 553



Exam 3024?


----------

